

Please Read this spam. - larrys
http://online.wsj.com/article/APd296442662004d998b15f6f550b631f4.html

======
larrys
There's actually a business idea in here.

Find a way to monetize for ISP's all the mail that they normally bounce of
which a percentage is actually sent by a real person trying to reach a real
person.

